# Monographica Presa Speciality 2012



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello All

Thought I would post the results from the past weekend for the Presas

Friday showing 
Conan won Male Champion

Saturday showing 
Conan received 2nd in CH
Xade received 2nd in CH 
The Judge liked fat sloppy oversized Presas

Sunday Working Event 
Xade received all her DCCA CCFs 
Here is photos & video of her working!

CCF1 pt A 
http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/...0B526601_zpsde1b9bdc.jpg&evt=user_media_share
______




______




_____




_____





Thanks for checking it all out

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome news!!!!! Congrats you guys. Bummer on the judges being lame but you guys are totally winners  The pics and vids were awesome!!!! Great job girl


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

They look great, sorry the judge liked fat sloppy dogs I see that way to often!


----------



## Adjecyca (Jan 4, 2010)

I love Presas!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks All .. It is what it is .. I have many now interested in my possible next breeding of Xade now so it will be interesting who I put a pup in a home .. Bwahah!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

they look great! sorry the judge was a


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They look great Deb! Thanks so much for sharing those. I love to see Xade and Conan working. How's that new pup coming along? When you gonna start working him in competition?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

circlemkennels said:


> they look great! sorry the judge was a


Thanks so much. Judges opinion is only that there's! 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> They look great Deb! Thanks so much for sharing those. I love to see Xade and Conan working. How's that new pup coming along? When you gonna start working him in competition?


Thanks! 
My dogs do love to work for me even poor almost 7 yr old Conan still acts like a pup when he does the agility stuff. Xade I am truly proud of her and all she does.. She impresses me everyday. 
Well the lil man is already started bite, weight pull, agility tunnels, & jumps so we are on our ways 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks great Deb, intense. Very nice!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow Deb! I always love to see their progress. Very impressive


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> She looks great Deb, intense. Very nice!


Thanks Rudy .. She is a serious dog .. Loves to work, solid in her drives & obedience ... 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

redog said:


> Wow Deb! I always love to see their progress. Very impressive


Thanks Dave 
Can't wait to post her next accomplishment 

Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## josif (Oct 1, 2012)

If its true then Congrats you guys,and its look like a warrior.I also want to make my dog 
just like this dog. but I have not any experience if I need help then inform me what 
I do for win the competition with my dog. otherwise my dog have qualities like any winner,.........

buy dog treats recipes


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

If what's true? 
Very few dogs passed the Level 3 and mine female was one of them to pass all 3 levels! 
Protection training is not something you can train on your own. You need a professional trainer who knows the business, knows how to decoy or has decoys, and most important your commitment to do this type of work. It's not something you start and leave a dog untrained. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

